# Review: Osprey Zealot 16



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

wish osprey would come out with a lumbar reservoir like camelbak, best new hydration pack feature that is truly functional while riding...outside of that i prefer the designs of osprey....but wont go back to them after using an LR until they add one


----------



## bicyclebillpdx (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got the Osprey Raptor 14. Had the original one a couple years and had to get bladder replaced twice because it was a faulty design. Many friends with same problem. I got the whole pack replaced under REI warranty due to strap problem, and they've changed their bladder completely. It is no longer like the one shown in this review. The overall pack is much less comfortable than previous version, and the bladder design seems to be the reason. I definitely like better than any Camelback I've had.


----------

